# White bump on paw pad



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako has a white bump on his paw pad.....does anyone know what it may be? It is hard and it doesn't seem to bother him. 

I have a vet appointment but not until Monday. Too bad I didn't see it last Friday when he was there for his final Xrays from his TPLO surgery 12 weeks ago....luckily he is 100% healed and ready to play again!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Makomom said:


> Mako has a white bump on his paw pad.....does anyone know what it may be? It is hard and it doesn't seem to bother him. I have a vet appointment but not until Monday. Too bad I didn't see it last Friday when he was there for his final xrays from his TPLO surgery 12 weeks ago....luckily he is 100% healed and ready to play again!:grin2:


Has anyone seen a bump like this????????


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Look up Interdigital cyst


----------



## Bmac529 (May 12, 2020)

Swampcollie said:


> Look up Interdigital cyst


@Makomom
My dog has one. I don’t think it’s an interdigital cyst. What did the vet end up saying about yours? Please help!!!


----------



## Bmac529 (May 12, 2020)

@Makomom my dog has one on his paw. What did the vet say yours was? Please help!!!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Bmac529 said:


> @Makomom my dog has one on his paw. What did the vet say yours was? Please help!!!


This is a pretty old thread and Makomom's was last logged in, in 2017 so you might not be getting a reply for this. Have you checked with a vet yet?


----------



## Bmac529 (May 12, 2020)

No not yet. I only found it last night. At first I thought it was a tick.


----------



## Bmac529 (May 12, 2020)

Just to follow up. Originally it looked exactly like the above. I had thought it was a tick and tried to remove it with tweezers. It started bleeding so I stopped.

Fast forward to today and it’s smaller and no longer white. It looks like raised skin now where as yesterday it looked like a pimple. There’s also a small scab covering up where it started to bleed.

Could it have been a pimple? It was on his paw by his paw pad.


----------



## EPainter (Jul 27, 2021)

Bmac529 said:


> Just to follow up. Originally it looked exactly like the above. I had thought it was a tick and tried to remove it with tweezers. It started bleeding so I stopped.
> 
> Fast forward to today and it’s smaller and no longer white. It looks like raised skin now where as yesterday it looked like a pimple. There’s also a small scab covering up where it started to bleed.
> 
> Could it have been a pimple? It was on his paw by his paw pad.


Hi my dog has a lump like above. Was wondering what the vet said about your pups? Thank so much.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

EPainter said:


> Hi my dog has a lump like above. Was wondering what the vet said about your pups? Thank so much.


This is a pretty old thread, it might be more helpful to start a new one .


----------

